# Help me design puzzles!



## Nikhil Soares (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi. I am interested in puzzle designing and wanted to design one too! I have already installed Solidworks so can anyone help me about how to design cubes in SOLIDWORKS?


----------



## Joël (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi Nikhil Soares,

I only designed a puzzle in Solidworks once, so I don't know too much about it. These videos show you the process of designing twisty puzzles in Solidworks:

How to pillow a puzzle using Solidworks





How to make a Megaminx on Solidworks





Twisty Puzzles a la Vi





I recommend trying to find some more tutorials on making basic shapes first, and then get familiar with the techniques shown in the video (making a sketch, creating a surface by rotating the sketch around an axis, and pattern the resulting surface around). 

If you need more help, you can try using the forum at twistypuzzles.com, too!


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 2, 2017)

matt bahner has some good stuff on his channel


----------



## Joël (Jan 2, 2017)

Here's a playlist from Matt Bahners channel: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLRUznhItCg-V8Wcbqv2GFFQ5Py6hHgfMk


----------

